# Hi



## Joemk177 (May 23, 2020)

Hello everyone I have a 1977 Volkswagen rabbit 1.6 gasoline and I have 1988 Volkswagen Jetta 16 valve I want to swap the 16 valve on my rabbit I was wondering if it easy to swap and if the suspension Fits there this is my first time Doing something like this.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

Boy. 
If the world worked like OP thinks it does,
We be livin with unicorns n ****


----------



## fractalog (Mar 10, 2021)

hi,i am sure.


----------

